# Remanufactured ammo.



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone use this? It seems inexpensive.

1 50 rd Box of 9mm Luger 115 gr. FMJ


----------



## johncavh (Nov 17, 2010)

have used there 45 cal. had no problems :mrgreen:


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes....used the 9mm with no issues and keep the brass for my reloads....not much NOT to like about it.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

YEP! I use it in 9mm, 38, and 380.
All good products without a hitch!!

MO:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have used it in the past also and have nothing bad to report. 

Cheap, and the gun cycles. Mixed brass I even got some nickle casings in one of the boxes.

CG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While using "remanufactured" ammunition from a reputable maker who stands behind his product is an excellent way to save some money, I strongly suggest limiting its use to practice sessions.

_I will never recommend using it for self-defense_, or for any other critical use.

You asked, "Does anyone use this?" But you did not specify to what use the remanufactured ammunition would be put. Thus my warning.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The link supplied is to a box of 115g FMJ round nosed 9 mm bullets......obviously practice rounds. I would never suggest 115g FMJ in any brand for critical applications. The type of bullet suggests practice not the fact it may ormay not be remanufactured.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> The link supplied is to a box of 115g FMJ round nosed 9 mm bullets......obviously practice rounds...


Nothing is "obvious" unless it has been stated.
My strong suggestion was not aimed specifically at you, but rather more at the inexperienced readers of our posts here.

"Remanufactured" ammunition of any kind is inappropriate for self-defense for other reasons, in particular because it could give a prosecutor ammunition (pun intended) when bringing a case against you in court. This has been discussed at length elsewhere.


----------

